# Linux payant...



## mallow (23 Janvier 2001)

Entendu à la radio ce matin...
Il parait qu'un projet de loi est sur le bureau de je ne sais pas trop qui, visant à déposer des brevets sur Linux... Vous allez me dire que c'est pas possible, qu'il est libre Linux, y'en a même qui disent qu'il l'on vu voler...
Oui, mais... Les gros pleins de frics ont eu une idée géniale, d'accord pas de brevets sur les programmes mais des brevets sur les idées... de mieux en mieux! C'est à dire qu'ils comptent déposer des brevets sur les idées des programmes, empéchant toutes personnes de faire de nouveaux programmes sur les mêmes idées... Du coup, plus de concurrence, et impossible aux petits groupes d'utilisateurs / développeur de payer ces brevets qui vont être très $$$$...
Alors je vous pose une question, a quand  du linux avec pour seul fond d'écran disponible la ¡#@*§^¨=£! de tête de Bill $$ Gates?...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

NOn, mais il rêvent lui ????


Linux ne pourra jamais être payant. Linux ets à l'origine une idée de Linus Torwalds qui en est à l'origine est qui continue à le développer. Et comme c'est  lui le propiétaire, et c'est donc lui qui peut décider de faire devenir Linux payant. Et il n'en a pas du tout envie. De plus toutes les distributions Linux tournent autour du kernel linux dévellopé en Open Source. Donc personne ne peut le faire payer. Et même si par je ne sais quel magouille, ce ¡#@*§^¨=£! Biil ou autre arrive à faire rendre Linux payant. Rien ne pourra empêcher le dévellopement Open Source de Linux.

_Suite de mon exposé ce soir ( je dois partir en cours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## mallow (23 Janvier 2001)

Justement, l'idée n'est pas d'avoir une distribution payante... mais de faire payer les idées... La distribution restera gratuite en Open Source, mais le système de brevet dont ils parlaient ce matin à la radio est basé sur le sujet du programme... En exagérant un peu ça donne que dès que Bill aura fait un Word sous linux personne d'autre n'aura le droit de faire d'autres traitements de textes sous Linux.
Moi c'est une info que j'ai eu comme ça en écoutant, je n'y connait rien et je voulais juste transmettre... Il parrait qu'une bataille est déjà bien engagée...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2001)

T'as  entendu dire ca ou ???

Parce que franchement, je sais pas d'où tu sort ca ? Je me suis renseigné au travers de slistes de diffusion et autres chan Linux sur IRC et ce projet ne fait état nul part. Donc je me demande d'où vient cette information.


Bon je continue pas mon exposé alors


----------



## mallow (24 Janvier 2001)

Ben... sur Radio Nova... que tu ne capte pas là où tu es... Mais bon, c'est peut etre une info foireuse... Vu qu'on est que deux à en discuter, ça n'a pas l'air de brancher grand monde... Peut etre que d'autres infos vont venir nous éclairer...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2001)

Je croit que tout simplement, y'a pas grand fan de Linux sur ce forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour contrecarer ces nouvelles : http://www.webfaster.net/inter_jan_23_4_2001.html 


Cela montre bien l'envie de ne pas faire payer ces logiciels


----------

